# snails ignore cuttle bone calcium



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a golden mystery snail, i went and bought 2 cuttlebones for him to get some calcium as he has been growing alot since i got him and some of his shell looks yellower than other parts. so i cut up the cuttle bone into maybe a 2 inch long piece and have been puttin it into the tank once a week leaving it in for a week then replacing..

first time i held it down with a rock but now i just let it float, ive never seen him eat it or show interest in it at all,sometimes i see baby pond snails on it but thats rare too..

i did drop a tume in before but it turned into mush on the sand and i couldnt tell if it was being eaten or just crawled through by the smaller snails, but it was messing, i vacumed it out after 2 days and even then it didnt all come out it wouldnt suck up good..

whats my other options for gettin calcium into my mystery snail and also my assasin snails? 


ive heard just regular calcium pills from cvs and wallgreen type places but will he even bother goin for them,will they be all messy in the sand and not vacume out? whats my options people


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

How about some spinach?

They might be eating the cuttlebone at night.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

ill try spinach soon,i have looked a few times during the night and never seen the mystery snail eating the cuttle bone


----------

